
Ask HN: Alternatives for low-tier Hetzner VPS - mkup
Currently Hetzner has an outage in their core network caused by simultaneous failure of fsn1-dc8-ex9k1 and fsn1-dc8-ex9k2 redundant routers, so all of my VPSes and their web administration dashboard suddenly become unreachable.<p>I&#x27;m looking for good alternative for Hetzner, to transfer half of my virtual servers. Is there something like 2+ Gb RAM, 40+ Gb SSD, 2+ TB&#x2F;month traffic, with FreeBSD support for 7 USD&#x2F;month or less?
======
dchest
Vultr for VPS or Online.net for cheap dedicated servers. Both support FreeBSD.

------
heinrichf
I have very good experiences with Scaleway
([https://www.scaleway.com/](https://www.scaleway.com/)). The Baremetal C1 are
dedicated servers with 2GB memory, 50GB SSD, 200 Mbits/s, and unlimited
traffic, for 3.50 USD/month.

------
EKSolutions
I'm not sure about the FreeBSD Support but OVH and Digital Ocean are both
reasonable VPS providers that can help you out in this situation.

I personally use OVH for VPS hosting due to their low costs and near-zero
downtime.

------
vivan
DigitalOcean would be $10/month for your requirements and is pretty good. It
is a little above your price range though.

